# What's on your keychain?



## PuyoDead (Sep 18, 2007)

So, I thought I'd start a random enough topic, everyone's current keychain. Post a picture if possible, with descriptions of your stuff. Here's mine:







From the picture description:
Clockwise from top:
1. Set of 3 keys - Parent's house, apartment, apartment mailbox.
2. Key and remote to Ford Taurus, my lovely old man car.
3. Masterlock key for luggage lock.
4. New Super Mario Bros. Mushroom keychain (from play-asia.com)
5. Pac-Man keychain, from E3 (a friend sent it to me)
6. 512MB Sandisk Cruzer (old style) Been through hell and back, still works perfect. Tinted at work with gradient orange/black dye.
7. The actual loop for the keychain center itself. Every "section" comes off the blue center by sliding the button inwards.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 18, 2007)

1)Car alarm remote
2)School Keychain (Cal Poly Pomona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
3)Car Key (Honda prelude)
4)Car anti theft thing
5)Car anti theft thing 2 (YES I AM PARANOID!!)

6)Mini Mag light
7)Leatherman Micra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8)House key for inside front door (wood door)
9)House key for outside front door (metal door)
10)Key for sisters house ( i sleep there sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
11)Bicycle lock


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 18, 2007)

keys


----------



## Jax (Sep 18, 2007)

Very simplistic...


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 18, 2007)

chibi goku thing and the 7 dragonballs are cool XD

,, on my key chain .. ermm , i don't own one exept the one for my room XD


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice topic idea I would post my photo as soon I comeback home


----------



## Icarus (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got a mini Wiimote. It has a light too, I just have to press 1 xD I got it from Nintendo World Store !!


----------



## Strider (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> keys



I agree.

For me it's a object which has to hold keys only, I carry it with me at all times, not bound to get stolen lying around.


----------



## Westside (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> So, I thought I'd start a random enough topic, everyone's current keychain. Post a picture if possible, with descriptions of your stuff. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANOTHER random topic???  Sigh, it's a matter of time before someone makes the topic like: "Post a picture of your mom", and everything just stops after that.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 18, 2007)

I need a gaming-related keychain or two, my keyring is a little bored... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate big bulky keychains though, I like to keep my keys as light as possible.


----------



## Strider (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> ANOTHER random topic???Â Sigh, it's a matter of time before someone makes the topic like: "Post a picture of your mom", and everything just stops after that.



..is she hot


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)

I am sooooo tempted to post a pic of a pierced nipple right now


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 18, 2007)

my keyrings are in my gaming merchandise video located here:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SpKmsWtAMKg

i so want a wiimote keyring i can get it in the uk too it's in this months official nintendo magazine.


----------



## titoboy666 (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> So, I thought I'd start a random enough topic, everyone's current keychain. Post a picture if possible, with descriptions of your stuff. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Pac-Man keychain is sooooo cool!!!!


----------



## Smuff (Sep 18, 2007)

On my keychain are the earlobes of my past victims


----------



## ih8crouch (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









left to right

Eliminator Keying ZZ Top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




St.Louis Rams Keyring 

Ferrari GTO Keyring purchased through obsession with Outrun 2


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> my keyrings are in my gaming merchandise video located here:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SpKmsWtAMKg
> 
> i so want a wiimote keyring i can get it in the uk too it's in this months official nintendo magazine.



I got one from official nintendo magazine its meh no light and it is rubbish the chain broke after one day it is not an official nintendo product just some junk made for the magazine to sell more copy's.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> I got one from official nintendo magazine its meh no light and it is rubbish the chain broke after one day it is not an official nintendo product just some junk made for the magazine to sell more copy's.



what is the chain made out of? plastic or something? i'm buying this months magazine just to get the key chain lol


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lee79 @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one from official nintendo magazine its meh no light and it is rubbish the chain broke after one day it is not an official nintendo product just some junk made for the magazine to sell more copy's.
> ...


 It's made of metal. Just poorly made. The remote is cast out of plastic so the buttons do not move. The sonic stickers look cool on my DS though. PM me your address and i will send you mine in the post for free.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 18, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 18, 2007)

I hate carrying things in my pockets. My keychain consists of my house key, my dorm room key, and my car key.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 18, 2007)

What a random topic! But I'm bored so I'll partake! 







Starting top-left and going clockwise 

1. Car keys (dodgy version)
2. Key which I don't know what it's for but am too scared too bin it
3. House keys
4. Parents house keys
5. Monkey keychain (...)
6. Car keys that only open the boot
7. Penknife
8. 4GB flash drive


----------



## Costello (Sep 18, 2007)

OKAY so here is my keychain... hmm...
oh wait.. where is it... Oh NOES I lost it!


j/k


			
				Jumpy said:
			
		

> I hate carrying things in my pockets. My keychain consists of my house key, my dorm room key, and my car key.


Same here. Most boring keychain ever, not worth the effort of taking a picture


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 18, 2007)

So whats the knife for shaun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont tell me you have stabbed a couple of people!

Well anyway back on topic. I only have my house keys on my keychain.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 18, 2007)

A rubber NES controller thing, green koopa shell, Dalek, and Four Sword's Link missing the red Link.

Oh and a Lookin' (80's teen mag thing that use to give away stuff as well as Ninja Turtle posters) thing that holds it all together.


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 18, 2007)

nothing because I'm not emo/a nu-metal kiddie and so don't have a chain. (nor a big bunch of keys like some tramp who hoards)  ;p


----------



## Jax (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> A rubber NES controller thing, green koopa shell, Dalek, and Four Sword's Link missing the red Link.
> 
> Oh and a Lookin' (80's teen mag thing that use to give away stuff as well as Ninja Turtle posters) thing that holds it all together.



Behold! A keychain with no keys!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry it is blurry

Front door Key
Back door key
Mario keyring from ONM
Goomba phone strap from play-asia (couldn't fit on my phone)
blooper phone strap from play-asia (couldn't fit on my phone)



i REALLY want a Mushroom keyring like PuyoDead has but the last
time i check Playasia was out of stock.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> nothing because I'm not emo/a nu-metal kiddie and so don't have a chain. (nor a big bunch of keys like some tramp who hoards)Â ;p



Tramps don't have keys there homeless


----------



## Jax (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> Boo phone strap from play-asia (couldn't fit on my phone)



That's a Blooper!


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> Tramps don't have keys there homeless



And?  Tramps are generally people of an obsessive nature and collect things, keys being one of them.

also a lot of tramps live in hostels, and aren't technically roofless.

I don't have a tree, but I've got a chainsaw...


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 18, 2007)

Key, key for laptop case padlock I never use, and keyring that's similar to this with a dragon and a castle on it. Like keeping my keys small, can squish them into anything. No bulky car keys for me


----------



## Rayder (Sep 19, 2007)

My keyring (no pics)

Cards:
Giant Eagle (grocery store) discount card
CVS (drug store) discount card
Car insurance mini-card

Keys:
Car key (1995 Saturn P.O.S)
House key
Bicycle lock key
Club car lock key

Misc:
License tag from my dog (he was my little buddy) who died in 1998.  He never even got to wear it.
A little pak with a utility knife and nail clippers
A little LED light that came with my R4DS


I keep my 2 USB flash cards (3gigs total) in a separate pocket.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe tomorrow I'll take a pic.


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 19, 2007)

I always have a handy dandy game logo on my keys, i like to switch it up


----------



## test84 (Sep 19, 2007)

some keys + an 8 ball key chain (looks so cool) + a 512mg flash memory (i had a 64mg for long time, soo geeky) + recently added a floss thing which i got from my sis which is a dental doctor.

its kinda big!

the funny thing is when i hand over my flash memory, ppl look at it strange, like what the hell is this suppose to be?!

nerdy? geeky? both? none? mr.garrison? 
its just me.

and u have to what J ppl do with their key chains ... oh, its a L0nG story!
its just about key chains that have some keys around it! subject is keychain, no keys!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> 10)Key for sisters house ( i sleep there sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is your sister teh hot


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 19, 2007)

also i do not have a keychain i keep my keys in my wallet and i leave my wallet at home so most of the time i have to climb through the window if my parents are not home and i get stuck i nthe window and then someone calls the cops and thinks that theres a robber then the cops come shoot my ass i scream and die


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 19, 2007)

me fighting a dragon.


----------



## zombielove (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a rock-climbing carrabina (sp?) on mine. I can hook my keys onto my pocket so I don't lose them.


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Sep 19, 2007)

here's mine...


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 19, 2007)

Eh, I guess I'll join in.







Pretty boring keychain. There aren't even any games in the DS Game Holder :/


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2007)

A Victorinox pocket knife, a sort of dogtag-knife/bottle opener thing, a Harlequin mask from Venice, a piece of leather with the inscription "actual leather" I got with a pair of shoes (signifying the authenticity of the leather, I guess), my keys, another piece of leather (from another pair of shoes), and a Kilkenny beer, um, keychain thing. I had tons of stuff on my keyring, but it got too cumbersome to keep in my pocket, so I got rid of most.


----------



## Little (Sep 20, 2007)

Veho saved this topic by being the only person to have a bottle opener! 

Congrats on everyone making it easier for a GBAtemp stalker to break in to your homes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd post my keys but I have something embarrassing on there!!


----------



## BvG (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Veho saved this topic by being the only person to have a bottle opener!
> 
> Congrats on everyone making it easier for a GBAtemp stalker to break in to your homes
> 
> ...



Haha! You can open a bottle with practically anything, so you don't need a bottle opener. I'v got a ring with keys; nothing interesting


----------



## Torte (Sep 20, 2007)

Holy cow, some of you guys sure are equipped for any situation LOL!  I've just got my glow in the dark name tag, my house, locker and lab drawer keys, my rubber "life is like an icecream, enjoy it before it melt' tag, and my emergency midazolam.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 10)Key for sisters house ( i sleep there sometimes
> ...



My leatherman has a bottle opener


----------



## blade85 (Sep 20, 2007)

lol, i have the mini maglight thingy on my keychain too


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 21, 2007)

Actually, I don't need a bottle opener on my keyring, I have this:

Ring Thing


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 21, 2007)

Top right key is actually a bottle opener.  Blue thing is a Nite Glowring.  8 Ball is a trolley token so I can get a shopping trolley without having a £1 coin in change.  The 1 ball I won this week end on some stupid gambler thing when out on the lash in Nottingham.  I don't actually like or play pool.


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Top right key is actually a bottle opener.Â Blue thing is a Nite Glowring.Â 8 Ball is a trolley token so I can get a shopping trolley without having a £1 coin in change.Â The 1 ball I won this week end on some stupid gambler thing when out on the lash in Nottingham.Â I don't actually like or play pool.



How well does that night glowring work? i'm thinking of ordering one, but it seems the only places I can get it are from the UK.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Top right key is actually a bottle opener.Â Blue thing is a Nite Glowring.Â 8 Ball is a trolley token so I can get a shopping trolley without having a £1 coin in change.Â The 1 ball I won this week end on some stupid gambler thing when out on the lash in Nottingham.Â I don't actually like or play pool.
> ...



It has to be very dark to see it to be honest.  Don't expect a glowstic.  It does look pretty cool glowing away at night when you get your keys out tho.
Here's a vid http://www.firebox.com/product/1199?src_t=cat&src_id=gadgets


----------



## pikirika (Sep 24, 2007)

Clockwise from:
-Victorinox Mini(guru logic)Champ
-Bicycle
-House
-Building
-Garage
-Mail box


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

nothing


----------



## Opium (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't have a 'keychain'. I have two lanyards though. One holds my keys the other one currently displays my press pass


----------



## smallkidd (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(aZnXrAvEr @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> here's mine...



nice "magic" key did you make it or order? all i have is my car key nothing else is needed


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 27, 2007)

3 keys, my vw car key/unlock/etc thing, and then a ring that is clipped onto one of those metal snaps you can put on a belt loop (or the pro ones for rock climbing.)  I actually only keep the clip as a nice poormans brass knuckle since I work downtown and you just never know.  Fits perfectly over 3 of my fingers and is great for causing damage if needed.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 27, 2007)

What is a magic key?


----------



## funwithplaydough (Sep 27, 2007)

That magic key looks an awful lot like my bump key....strange.


----------



## enarky (Sep 27, 2007)

Key to my flat, keys to parent #1s house, keys to parent #2s house, key to mailbox, "remove before flight" tag from a German Tornado plane.

P.S.
And WTF is a 'magic key'?


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> What is a magic key?


ditto that...


----------



## funwithplaydough (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> And WTF is a 'magic key'?


Recommend looking up "bump key" in Google. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry, My camera is in some box packed away since I recently moved.
Here is a rundown of what is on my keychain....

(1) Photon Freedom Max Micro





(1) Sandisk 4GB Micro cruzer





(1) Smith and Wesson handcuff model 100 key





(1) UV Flashlight






(1) Comtech Stinger





(1) whistle, looks similar to this one except it's heavy brass.






(1) bump Key






plus...
(1) front door key
(1) back door key
(1) key to get into house from Garage
(2) keys to get into 2 locked Rooms in house
(1) Car Key


----------



## smallkidd (Sep 27, 2007)

why do you need front door and back door if you have the bump key? and do you really have the tomahawk on your keychain............................ doubt it


----------



## Taras (Sep 27, 2007)

The key to my safe.

A leather fob with my cars emblem

The gold tooth of a Charlie I ran into back in Khe Sanh.


----------

